# DEH-P880PRS now available.



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Saw a few on ebay About 330-350 shipped. Not a bad deal.













The 980 should be available in a month or so.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

The DEH-P880PRS looks sleek! and the price is not bad! Same 24-bit BB DACs i presume?


----------



## brandont (Apr 22, 2005)

I didn't see the DEX-P9 at CES, so I asked if any decks could control the DEQ-P9, the only rep in the car audio section of their booth told me the 980 could; he didn't sound too sure though.
I guess we'll see.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/press/release/detail/0,,2076_4313_291832630,00.html


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

so whats the difference??

the silver looks better, but is the 980 more powerful?


----------



## rimshot (May 17, 2005)

F that im getting one. The dehp860 is the only deck that I really miss


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

im going to get a iva-w200 I think


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

does it support digital radio?


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow - the 880 is very nice looking. 16 band EQ. I wonder if they added any flexibility to the crossovers - or added a few steps so I could run my Dayton 180/26A combo off it.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Found more info.

http://kevinwoolley.tripod.com/id42.html

It says the 880 has pro mode, but it doesn't have it listed for the 980.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Anyone interested in this deck? I have one for sale BNIB, as well as an Eclipse cd7000 bnib. I was hoping to do a comparo of the 2 but it wont be happening. PM me if interested.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

how much you looking for it?? thanks


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i love the way this one looks... now i am using a eclipse cd8455 how would this compare?? anyone?? i was also looking into the new eclipse cd7000 as mentioned above but this thing looks sleek!!! thanks


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wonder if this will control the pioneer processor?


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey guys.

Don't want to seem stupid (can't help it I guess), but those links only show it having 2-way X/O - LPF for sub & HP. Am I missing something here? What exactly is "Pro Mode"?

Thanks in advance for learnin' me somethin' !!


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Pro Mode is the 3 way crossover. It looks like the Only deck from pioneer with 3 way mode is the Premier DEH-P880PRS.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks Cam,
Anywhere to download the owner's manual for the 880prs yet? Should have details in it for eq. frequencies, x-over freqs., T/A set-up, etc. Right?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Bert Verdonck.... 

Yep, I'll take one.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I like the dual l/r 16 band eq. Certainly an improvement.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

npdang said:


> I like the dual l/r 16 band eq. Certainly an improvement.


x2!!!!

i also wonder if there are more xover point increments...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

so from all the info i have been able to find so far the 880 does not have a driect sub control..???? wtf..... and poss no 3 way x-over in pro mode either..???? can anyone confirm or deny this... also what is usually the impedance of the rca outs on the higher end pioneer stuff??? and where do you fell you are seeing the actual 5 volts?? thanks


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

zfactor said:


> so from all the info i have been able to find so far the 880 does not have a driect sub control..???? wtf..... and poss no 3 way x-over in pro mode either..???? can anyone confirm or deny this... also what is usually the impedance of the rca outs on the higher end pioneer stuff??? and where do you fell you are seeing the actual 5 volts?? thanks


The 860mp had sub control, dont see why this one wouldn't have it-its elementary..

Pro mode = 3way active control

As far as voltage no hu is going to give you rated max voltage until you push the deck to max volume/close to clipping. Premier decks do deliver on the voltage claims.

As far as output impedance, what other company other than Eclipse do you know that gives low impedance outputs at this price point? Its something generally offered in higher end decks.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Is there any more information available on the x-over?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

just going by info i am seeing on the web....it very well could be wrong...i love this hu and want one but i need to make sure it is 3way capable and def has sub control... on the site previously posted in this thread it was not listed as having either...


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey ZFactor - If you can see past the blur - it says 3 Way Crossover and triple RCA out on what looks to be an official Pioneer feature list.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

zfactor said:


> just going by info i am seeing on the web....it very well could be wrong...i love this hu and want one but i need to make sure it is 3way capable and def has sub control... on the site previously posted in this thread it was not listed as having either...


It certainly has both those features.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

*"EEQ w/Dual L/R 16-Band Graphic EQ"*
_- Why this feature vs. a Parametric EQ?_

*"Auto EQ (Microphone Included)"*
_- This feature is always intriguing. It will interesting to see if indeed it can measure your car's response then accurately and sucessfully flatten the peaks & valleys._


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Auto EQ sounds like no bass, and extremely bright top end... unless they've changed this.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

is the face fully motorized??? i mean up and down no pushing it back up...


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

You might ask this guy. 

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=151699&page=2


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

sent him a pm earlier but no reply yet....def seems like a sweet unit but ive always been a pioneer hater since they were so mainstream..lol.. i like stuff that is more rare... not so available but now eclispe is everywhere also...lol...and alpine always has been


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> *"EEQ w/Dual L/R 16-Band Graphic EQ"*
> _- Why this feature vs. a Parametric EQ?_


Each side of the vehicle is a tad different, so tuning from the drivers seat and speakers pathlength differences in mind- it only makes sense to implement a L/R independent EQ. Just like the P9 has L/R graphic.

L/R tuning has always been the standard and choice amongst audiophiles/competitors. Started with use of dual 30bands analog Eq's, till more recently the P9's/H701's etc...

You get alot of HU in the 880 for the price. Basically can solve 99% of 3way active needs.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Just like the P9 has L/R graphic...L/R tuning has always been the standard and choice amongst audiophiles/competitors. Started with use of dual 30bands analog Eq's, till more recently the P9's/H701's etc...
> 
> You get alot of HU in the 880 for the price. Basically can solve 99% of 3way active needs.


Didn't know about this as I was always lead to believe PEQ is always preferable over GEQ but I see the differences now. Thanks Manny. BTW, there is no EQ for sub pre-outs, correct?

Indeed it now seems to be a lot of feature for the price. Of all the 2006 head units, this may be the best bang for the buck.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> Didn't know about this as I was always lead to believe PEQ is always preferable over GEQ but I see the differences now. Thanks Manny. BTW, there is no EQ for sub pre-outs, correct?
> 
> Indeed it now seems to be a lot of feature for the price. Of all the 2006 head units, this may be the best bang for the buck.


I myself prefer PEQ's, but Graphics are pinpoint and are effective. Because it is a L/R eq and not front/rear/sub specified it affects the audio signal as a whole on both sides. So if you tune the 50hz band you will be affecting the subs. So you basically have stereo control of your subs should you be using a stereo amplification for them.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Interesting. YGM Manny.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anybody seen an owner's manual or more detailed specs for the 880 yet? It's not even on Pioneer's website. Just wondering about the flexibility of the eq. & x/o tuning frequencies.

Thanks


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

one thing i want to know is this display better than the normal oel one??? that one is very hard to see sometimes and a little to much blue for me... this is supposed to be white???


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

man that is a real slick hu... i love it. so glad someone put out a L/R eq... now it makes it pretty hard to justify a p9 or h701 if you're doing a 3way or are just an enthusiast and not seriously competing, although it could still handle that nicely


arent you able to change the display color a bit? i like the white light look of the first pic over the blue.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

zfactor said:


> one thing i want to know is this display better than the normal oel one??? that one is very hard to see sometimes and a little to much blue for me... this is supposed to be white???


OEL display is white, very much like Biolite. The knobs however are blue.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/product/detail/0,,2076_4041_291159496,00.html


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I just read the manual. 

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/p..._11221/300588614DEHP880PRSOperationManual.pdf

Page 55 starts about the 3 way crossover settings. They refer it to NW or Network mode. 

There is indeed the needed Bandpass settings for the mid and it does have subwoofer control. 

This unit can control a fully active 2 way plus sub.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

looks pretty sweet.... looks to be competition for the eclipse ...


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

two bad it doesnt have 4 preouts

I like the AAC ability though


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I also read that if the battery in the car is disconnected it will save the settings for a day


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

Snap. Crossover points - 1.25k 1.6k 2k...

Anyone think it's worth a shot running Dayton RS180 and 28a's with those crossover points? I believe most people say that 1.4k is ideal for these drivers.


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

nice find cam!!

but it seems like the xover pts are the same with the previous years deh-8650


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

The crossover points look good to me. Does anyone else cross their tweets lower than 1.25K ?


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

it's not that cam, i wanted to cross my tweets somewhere in between 4khz and 5khz.. but the HU only allows 4 and 5khz..


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

mojako said:


> it's not that cam, i wanted to cross my tweets somewhere in between 4khz and 5khz.. but the HU only allows 4 and 5khz..


different slope? i'll almost bet you wont hear a difference anyways bw 4 and 4.5?


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Good job Cam. That's why I love this forum. You guys are so helpfull. You also find great ways to make people spend more money.

Thanks


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm really considering the 880. I have no prior experience with an active set up and need your advice guys. Will this crossover be flexible enough to run the Dayton RS180 - RS28A combo? Cotd and others seem to agree that 1.4k is the best XO point for these and I haven't fired mine up yet. I think that I should have enough variables with the slope settings and the newly added 1.2k crossover point (860 and others only had 1.6k and no 1.2k) to make it worth a shot. Anyone want to steer me this way?


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

well i bought one. ill let you all know how it is when i get it... ill do a full review of it for everyone here..


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

I bought one this evening myself.


----------



## machinehead (Nov 6, 2005)

im gettin one

Low LP: 25/31.5/40/53/63/80/100/125/160/200/250
Mid HP: 25/31.5/40/53/63/80/100/125/160/200/250
Mid LP: 1.25k/1.6k/2k/2.5k/3.15k/4k/5k/6.3k/8k/10k/12.5k
HighHP: 1.25k/1.6k/2k/2.5k/3.15k/4k/5k/6.3k/8k/10k/12.5k


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

post em reviews!!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

machinehead said:


> im gettin one
> 
> Low LP: 25/31.5/40/53/63/80/100/125/160/200/250
> Mid HP: 25/31.5/40/53/63/80/100/125/160/200/250
> ...



don't forget the:
Low LPF: –36— –30—–24— –18— –12 (dB/oct.)
Mid HPF: –24— –18— –12— –6—Pass (0) (dB/oct.)
Mid LPF: –24— –18— –12—–6—Pass (0) (dB/oct.)
HighHPF: –24—–18— –12—–6 (dB/oct.)

adjustable slopes AND, apparently adjustable phase for EACH output!!! WOW


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

vactor said:


> don't forget the:
> Low LPF: –36— –30—–24— –18— –12 (dB/oct.)
> Mid HPF: –24— –18— –12— –6—Pass (0) (dB/oct.)
> Mid LPF: –24— –18— –12—–6—Pass (0) (dB/oct.)
> ...


Ok now you have my attention! Can anyone confirm phase adjustment?

Also, zfactor where did you end up buying from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

B-Squad said:


> Ok now you have my attention! Can anyone confirm phase adjustment?
> 
> Also, zfactor where did you end up buying from if you don't mind me asking?


just look at starting around page 58 or so of the manual here. 880prs manual


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

from a member here dont know if they have any more though.. ill ask him and see or if he reads this he can post up...


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Found more pics. I'm thinking you can switch from blue to white. 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_6822.html#

Click on headunit in that link.


(There's better places to buy it from though  )


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

Damn I'm glad I passed up the Ural. This new Pioneer just might make me switch to them. Pioneer never has really impressed me (besides the P9 combo but I can't afford that) but this one looks like it'll give Eclipse a run for the money. Seems like a good budget SQ head unit with active Xover/EQ options along with MP3! Cam2Xrunner give us a detailed review once you get yours!

Ryan


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Found more pics. I'm thinking you can switch from blue to white.
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_6822.html#
> 
> Click on headunit in that link.
> ...


Yep - manual page 73 - switching the ilumination control from blue to white (no additional colors either).

Also page 74 shows that you can switch OFF the internal amps - sweet!

Wow - also read page 77 and one of the background options is battery voltage - wonder where/how it can get this information or if it's just the headunits voltage. If it's just the headunits voltage would this dip alongside with say your sub amp or is more or so irrelevant? I caught a footnote that says "Voltage Indicator may vary from actual voltage level"


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Awesome info!! Looks like I need to read that whole manual lol. 

Love the fact you can turn off the amp.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Anyone got any new pics of them installed?


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Anyone got any new pics of them installed?


Give me a few minutes. What exactly do you want to see?


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Display pics, white display.


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

cam2Xrunner said:


> Display pics, white display.


Word, I'm on it..... gimma me a few minutes....


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, I apologize... apparantly I suck at taking pics. But, here they are.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

it says 3-way crossover, but all I see is a sub and one high pass? Seems kinda limited? Other than that looks like a great unit! I saw one for less than $300 shipped off of ebay....


----------



## ImReady77 (Dec 29, 2005)

OMG that all white looks sweet!!!


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

xencloud said:


> it says 3-way crossover, but all I see is a sub and one high pass? Seems kinda limited? Other than that looks like a great unit! I saw one for less than $300 shipped off of ebay....


In network mode you have a HPF, MidHPF, MLPF, and a LPF.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

wow, so there's 4 crossovers possible? What's network mode? This unit sounds VERY promising then....


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

AFAIK, its HP for the tweeter, HP/LP (bandpass) for the mids and LP for the Sub.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

xencloud said:


> wow, so there's 4 crossovers possible? What's network mode?


3 crossovers... The Mid is a bandpass, 

Network = Pro Mode = 2 way active + sub.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Gabe...btw the last 3 aren't working right now


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks like ill be replacing my CD8454 with this. Wonder if it sounds as good as it looks?


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

machinehead said:


> im gettin one
> 
> Low LP: 25/31.5/40/53/63/80/100/125/160/200/250
> Mid HP: 25/31.5/40/53/63/80/100/125/160/200/250
> ...


Dammmit! I was starting to get excited about an affordable HU that would give me a 24-bit DAC and 3-way capability that could be used to run my DLS Ir 6.3's active. But for that to work, I'd need to HP the dome mid at 350-400Hz. This unit doesn't allow the HP to go that high. Grrrr.

EDIT:

After some thought I might get this to work with the addition of a basic 2-way active crossover...

Low LP: 53Hz (for sub)
Mid HP: 53Hz
Mid LP: 8KHz
HighHP: 8KHz

Send Mid to 2-way crossover...
Low LP: 400Hz
High HP: 400Hz

This will give me
20-53Hz (sub)
53-400Hz (mid)
400-8KHz (dome)
8-20KHz (tweeter).


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I looked through the manuel but I cant find if this unit has level matching for each crossover output. I mean can I adjust the tweeter and mids level seperately like an external crossover?


----------



## FaintReality (May 15, 2005)

tyroneshoes said:


> I looked through the manuel but I cant find if this unit has level matching for each crossover output. I mean can I adjust the tweeter and mids level seperately like an external crossover?




Yes. I would tell you the exact page in the manual so you can read the details, but I'm too lazy  

Dave


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

Yes, and what's cool about it is you have level control of the Mids highpass and the mids low pass gain individually.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Im sold. Anyone interested in an eclipse 5444?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

does this HU have real time tuning? if so, hmmm.........


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I just went to 6th ave electronics to mess around with this unit. 

I like.

It was set to standard so I couldnt mess with network but felt quality. Nice display.

SO I just bought it on off ebay for 320 shipped and the new ipod adpater for it for 120 shipped.

Supposedly the new ipod adapter and this unit wor great together and the multi knob acts just like the ipods wheel.

Im psyched.


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

How do you guys feel this unit stacks up against the cda-9855 or the new alpine cda-9860 and 61?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont like the glide touch. And the alpines are dvd players from what I can tell.

The prs has more features and looks nicer as well.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

sorry to bump this but i just ordered one and wanted to see how the people that have had it installed are liking it.


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

if only it had adjustable illumination that could be set to amber, I'd pay twice the price, lol


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

so i got a good deal for 299 shipped?


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

JoeHemi57 said:


> so i got a good deal for 299 shipped?


Where did you get it for that?


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

that's about right for ebay....


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=9722591651&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1 
emailed them and got the sirius tuner added for another 90 with no more shipping. fast emails and its shipping out today


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

xencloud said:


> that's about right for ebay....


I have only seen them for around $320 shipped... But I just looked and found an 880 for $290 shipped


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

toolfan91 said:


> I have only seen them for around $320 shipped... But I just looked and found an 880 for $290 shipped


94.7% feedback vs 100% for $300 shipped. i'll spend the extra $10.


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

JoeHemi57 said:


> 94.7% feedback vs 100% for $300 shipped. i'll spend the extra $10.


Now that you mentioned that, I would too. Not to mention he would throw in free shipping on the XM tuner


----------



## Thoraudio (Aug 9, 2005)

<- hangs head in shame.... I spent more than that for my 860  


oh well... at least I like the 860


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

we should start a septimus needs a 880 donation thread
j/k  maybe i can scrounge up some stuff around here to sell to raise the cash.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

ordered my 880 today! I can't wait to hook it up so I can finally tame my system.


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

dang i want one


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Ordered mine today as well


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

I just want to confirm this - I have a Pioneer XM "brain" that was never "cancelled". It's an older one with twin antenna inputs but I recently got a micro antenna and a splitter as well. Can this be hooked up to the 880? It uses IP Bus and should be compatable but I would hate to lose free XM radio and want to make sure.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

I just picked up two today, one for my little daily driver (94 Mazda Protege DOHC) and one for a project I'm starting this week, a total restored 67 Caddy with a 502 big block. The two guys put a little over a 100 grand into this car to restore it for their dad.

This is one great looking head unit.


----------



## Hobbes26 (Mar 9, 2005)

The MSRP prices are $450USD and $700CDN....:S

I wonder how much off MSRP I can get it for here in Canada...


----------



## GRexer (Jul 18, 2005)

Was about to pick one of these up locally, until i found out the fact that it's bandpass' lowpass is waaaaaaaay too high for me at more than 1kHz 

I was thinking that it's having a full range one like those in the Alpines, but unfortunately it's not and i'm bi-amping my 3-way front stage


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

You can bi-amp a three-way system with this deck:
*
Low LPF: 25—31.5—40—50—63—80—100—125—160—200—250 (Hz)
Mid HPF: 25—31.5—40—50—63—80—100—125—160—200—250 (Hz)
Mid LPF: 1.25k—1.6k—2k—2.5k—3.15k—4k—5k—6.3k—8k—10k—12.5k (Hz)
HighHPF: 1.25k—1.6k—2k—2.5k—3.15k—4k—5k—6.3k—8k—10k—12.5k (Hz)*

And if you want to run a full range output into an external crossover you just:
*
If you set the slope to 0 dB/oct. (Pass), the
audio signal bypasses the filter, so the filter
does not have an effect.*

Here is the owners Manual:
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/p..._11221/300588614DEHP880PRSOperationManual.pdf


----------



## GRexer (Jul 18, 2005)

Hm... the problem is that, the Mid LPF just don't go low enough for my needs, i was thinking of high passing my tweeters and midrange(running thru passives) at 300Hz tops. And band passing my midbass around 65Hz to 200-300Hz.

So... kinda slumped on how do i do it now that i noticed the crossover settings.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh, I see.......Seem like you will need an external crossover. The Audio Control 6XS will give you the additional crossover points, input and outputs that you need.


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

it'll work if your amps cross-over at 300Hz (HP for mid/tweet, and the other amp LP for midbass)

You'd then have the P880 HighHPF and MidLPF set to 0dB/oct (pass).
This still allows you to MidHPF at 63Hz, and have time alignment for all channels.

As said, if the amps don't cross that high, then you could get any 2-way active crossover for a 300Hz split. You'll need one with separate inputs, like the 6XS.

Option #2:
Forget the HighHPF.
Use the MidHPF for 250Hz on the tweet/mid, and MidLPF set to 0dB/oct (pass).
Use LowLPF for 250Hz to midbass and sub amps with pass-thru, then use the amp crossovers to HP midbass and LP sub. This works if the sub amp has a remote level controller option, you don't need to time align the midbass, and one of the amps has RCA pass-thru.


----------



## GRexer (Jul 18, 2005)

Hm... i guess i'll go with Option #1

The amp is an Alpine MRV-F505 which has on-board 2-way crossover(with a 20x switch, HPF can go up to 8kHz if i'm not mistaken) which can do bandpass as well. But the thing i dislike is just that i'll have to keep running front and back of the car juz to adjust the crossover frequencies as it's knob based and i don't really know it's crossover point except thru listening, which is a bit of a hassle when tuning the setup. But well, with a crossover slope of only 12dB, it should be ok.

And yeah... that way i can still have time alignment but it's a bit of a useless thing anyway, as midbass don't really need time align, LOL


----------



## floats (Nov 23, 2005)

I just received mine today. The Alpine 9855 went into the girlfriend's car. My biggest complaint about it so far is that it doesn't have separate power antenna and remote turn on. That means if you want to have your antenna up when your radio is on (blasphemy to some here, I suppose... crappy fm and such), it will stay on whenever the head unit is on, including when you're playing CDs. All of my previous head units had separate connections for both. I'll probably rig up a switch to turn on the antenna, but wish I didn't have to.

Otherwise, besides having to get used to the controls and how Pioneer lays everything out, I like the unit a lot. It looks much more silver in most pictures I've seen online, but is predominantly black in person. Not so flashy.


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

damn these are selling like hotcakes..... apparently... maybe someone will get the hint that there are some who want these kinds od decks still.... i love mine one of the first ones with it here...


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

zfactor said:


> damn these are selling like hotcakes..... apparently... maybe someone will get the hint that there are some who want these kinds od decks still.... i love mine one of the first ones with it here...



Yea, I was worried that it wouldn't sound as good as my Nak CD-400...all I can say is, I'm glad I bought the 880 .


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

Can anyone post a good daylight pico f it on their dash wit the white bakcground lighting? Lots of pics, but not many good ones that really show what it looks like in real life, lol


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

Everybody still happy with this unit? How do you like it for running active? This HU may turn me away from eclipse. I especially like the non cluttered clean look and the truckload of features.


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

I've been happy with mine. This replaced my eclipse cd5444. The eclipse to me seemed to be of higher build quality, with a better optical pick-up (ie: it plays scratched/burned CD's better) and the buttons had a more positive feel, plus the display was brighter in the daytime. 

However i needed the features of the pioneer to get my active system going.

I can't help but feel like the SQ of the eclipse was better, but its hard to tell because the pioneer allows me to set the system up the way I need to so it images and sounds balanced. If the eclipse was a bmw roadster and the pioneer was a jeep, the bmw is better in all regards, but i needed it to go off roading if that makes sense.


----------



## paulpassat (Aug 4, 2005)

*Problem with DEH-P880PRS*

Just installed new 880 everything works except CD won't eject.The face opens and you can hear it trying to eject the cd but the CD doesn't come.Should i just send it back and get a new one.Is there something I did wrong in the install.I tried grabbing it with tweezers but i cant't get it out.Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Problem with DEH-P880PRS*



paulpassat said:


> Just installed new 880 everything works except CD won't eject.The face opens and you can hear it trying to eject the cd but the CD doesn't come.Should i just send it back and get a new one.Is there something I did wrong in the install.I tried grabbing it with tweezers but i cant't get it out.Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


Don't know what it's worth to ya boss, but I had a problem like that with the 860mp in my wife's car. One day it decided it didn't want to spit out a CD. It got over a couple hours later and we haven't had any probs since then.
Hopefully it with get over it soon. If not def do take it back.


----------



## paulpassat (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey Gabe are you running the 880 active.If so what are your settings.I am trying to set my Mid low and the settings dont go low enough.thanks


----------



## badlieu (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Problem with DEH-P880PRS*



paulpassat said:


> Just installed new 880 everything works except CD won't eject.The face opens and you can hear it trying to eject the cd but the CD doesn't come.Should i just send it back and get a new one.Is there something I did wrong in the install.I tried grabbing it with tweezers but i cant't get it out.Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks


As Gabe said - this was an issue with the 860MP and the 8600MP (what I have) where in the past four years maybe 3 or 4 discs were stuck for a few minutes. Not sure if it's a similar design/internals issue but happened so infrequently on mine that it never bothered me. Since yours is new you may want to swap out while can though.


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

paulpassat said:


> Hey Gabe are you running the 880 active.If so what are your settings.I am trying to set my Mid low and the settings dont go low enough.thanks



Sure do. I'll PM you shortly.... I'll check my chit on my way to work.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Regarding the CD eject problem, this seems to be an all to common occurrence w/various Pioneer HUs...the old Pioneer DEH-45 that came with my work van had that very problem and so I replaced it w/my current 5500mp, plus one in the car. Both 5500s to this day have a constant problem trying to eject CDs....

Someone from TeamPSI gave me some instructions on how to fix it but if I were you, I'd send it back if possible. As great as the price/features can be, I'm really disappointed in Pioneer's reliability....Of course, I'm still getting an 860 or 880 but I'm just to afraid of online warranty issues, so I may wait awhile till I can afford one retail.....

Jeremy


----------



## paulpassat (Aug 4, 2005)

I bought mine from tristateaudio on ebay.I think the guys name is Sal. Anyway i called yesterday and emailed him on saturday and sunday.He actually called me today from his cell several times.He is taking back unit and is going to ship out a new one.He is picking up the shipping charges and was very helpful.I just had to pay to ship it to him.It was like 6.50.Anyway i can strongly recommend them it cost me 285 plus shipping.Buy the insurance it is like 10.00.this way you are covered if it doesn't work and you wont have to pay for shipping.For the short time i Had the unit I loved it.This thing sounded way better than my Alpine 9835.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

I am seariously considering this as my next headunit, but looking at the pictures it suddenly occured to me that there are no preset buttons. How do you change radio stations? Do you need to go through them sequencially by turning the knob? I am a bit of a channel switcher and listen to the radio quite a bit in the car the 880 would be going into, so this may actually be a deal breaker for me. I need to rappidly be able to go 1-4-5-3-6-1-5-1..etc


----------



## floats (Nov 23, 2005)

ATB said:


> I am seariously considering this as my next headunit, but looking at the pictures it suddenly occured to me that there are no preset buttons. How do you change radio stations? Do you need to go through them sequencially by turning the knob? I am a bit of a channel switcher and listen to the radio quite a bit in the car the 880 would be going into, so this may actually be a deal breaker for me. I need to rappidly be able to go 1-4-5-3-6-1-5-1..etc


You can go up and down with the right knob to, uh, go up and down. Alternatively, you can turn the knob and pick the station you want that. Turn knob to station you want and press knob to select it.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

floats said:


> You can go up and down with the right knob to, uh, go up and down. Alternatively, you can turn the knob and pick the station you want that. Turn knob to station you want and press knob to select it.


ick...that may be enough to put me back to looking for a used alpine deck


----------



## gabe8501 (Jan 24, 2006)

ATB said:


> ick...that may be enough to put me back to looking for a used alpine deck


Just use the remote, not really a hassle


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Wondering if there are any early clipping issues with this unit. Anybody care to put in there 2 cents?


----------



## ecojet (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys
oldish thread i know but i got a questions im confused on.. im looking to run an active 2-way setup with a 4channel amp and with regards to the internal crossover in this deck, does this mean it outputs these frequencies to a designated pair of rca's for each band, ie the HPF on one rca thatll run tweets, and a bandpass freq on another set of leads for the midbass? hope my question is clear as im sorta confused myself  basically im asking does it replace needing an external electronic crossover to feed the 4 channel amp


----------



## xDeLiRiOuSx (Apr 26, 2005)

ecojet said:


> hey guys
> oldish thread i know but i got a questions im confused on.. im looking to run an active 2-way setup with a 4channel amp and with regards to the internal crossover in this deck, does this mean it outputs these frequencies to a designated pair of rca's for each band, ie the HPF on one rca thatll run tweets, and a bandpass freq on another set of leads for the midbass? hope my question is clear as im sorta confused myself  basically im asking does it replace needing an external electronic crossover to feed the 4 channel amp


Yep, it'll do that. You can run a 2-way setup with sub woofer on 5 channels with no need for any other crossovers; other than the ones on the headunit itself.

David


----------



## crash813 (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes, it'll work like that but it must be in Pro mode which you loose things like the auto-RTA. Also, the xo frequencies are somewhat limited so you might want to double check the specs to make sure they'll work for you.

BTW - might want to start a new thread with a new question instead of bringing up a dead thread. You'll get more responses.


----------



## pheenix11 (Jul 31, 2006)

crash813 said:


> Yes, it'll work like that but it must be in Pro mode which you loose things like the auto-RTA. Also, the xo frequencies are somewhat limited so you might want to double check the specs to make sure they'll work for you.
> 
> BTW - might want to start a new thread with a new question instead of bringing up a dead thread. You'll get more responses.


OK I'm confused now. So if you go into Nework Mode to run a 2 way active system with sub, then you can't use the auto eq feature where you hook up the microphone and it runs pink noise to calibrate everything?

Is that what you mean? That would suck.


----------



## crash813 (Aug 23, 2005)

You can only do 2-way active in pro mode ie. high/mid/sub. In network mode you only get front/rear/sub. You don't get all the crossover and TA options. Asking a simple RTA to set up a 2-way active is asking a little much for its processing power.


----------



## bass_lover1 (Dec 10, 2005)

In Networking mode (IE pro mode or whatever) you can do a 2 way upfront w/ a sub. The RCAs are labled Front/Mid, Rear/High, and Sub.

Also, you dont lose the auto TA and EQ feature while in networking mode. Personally I didn't use it though, I'd rather tune it to my ears than to what a computer chip says is best for me.


----------

